# Guesstimate?



## Excision (Feb 12, 2015)

I know it would be silly of me to think that anyone could perfectly guess the bloodline of my dog, but with the hundreds of options as bloodlines I haven't even been able to narrow it down. Does he resemble any or any mix of two specifically?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have a pedigree for him for us to see? If not, there is no way to know if he is even a purebred dog... Cute puppy though and just enjoy him for the dog he is, even if he is a mutt (dog of unknown or mixed origin) lots of folks have dogs just like yours!  hope you stick around, we'd love to see him grow up.


----------



## Excision (Feb 12, 2015)

The mom is a brown and white color with a blue-ish black nose and amber/brown eyes at about 75lbs but he's not sure what breed she is. And I'm perfectly happy with him as he is







I was just curious. I'll definitely stick around and you'll all get to see him grow. I've already started his progress pics


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay love the pics! He sure is handsome!!


----------

